# 2000 alitma - replace intake air control



## stephen b (May 10, 2011)

i need to replace the intake air control on my altima. is there a trick to reaching the bolt on the bottom closest to the block? i can loosen off the other three but haven't found a way to get to the last one.

thanks

Stephen


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

it sucks but sometimes you just have to decapitate your engine a bit to get to something. takes more time and is annoying.


----------

